# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Une bière artisanale Canard PC : « La tête dans le fût »

## Ivan Le Fou

Amateurs de bonnes choses et convaincus que l'on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, nous, membres de l'équipe de Canard PC, avons décidé par un beau matin de printemps, vers 17 h 30, de brasser notre propre bière.


Enfin, de faire brasser plutôt, car en dépit du pourcentage élevé de ressortissants belges au sein de l'équipe de Canard PC Hardware (environ 100 % au dernier recensement), personne n'avait les compétences requises.
Nous avons donc fait appel à une brasserie artisanale parisienne dont nous apprécions la production, qui a recours à des circuits courts et à l'agriculture biologique (il s’agit de « La brasserie de l’Être »). Dénommée « La Tête dans le Fût », cette bière officielle de Canard PC est le fruit d'un investissement physique (un peu) et moral (beaucoup) des rédacteurs lors de son brassage, d'une double fermentation et d'un double houblonnage. C’est une bière IPA, soit "India Pale Ale", qui se caractérise par une saveur houblonnée et des arômes d'agrumes.


Si vous n'y comprenez rien, ce n'est pas grave : ressortez la phrase telle quelle à vos invités en la servant, ils hocheront la tête d'un air entendu et vous passerez pour un expert.


C’était une chouette idée, on était content... et puis soudain, ce fut l'accident bête. Une faute de frappe, et les 10 litres visés se sont transformés en 1 000 litres. En dépit des (nombreuses) bonnes volontés se proposant d'éponger le surplus, il a fallu se rendre à l'évidence et mettre en vente ce breuvage sur notre boutique.


*Où l'acheter ?* En ligne sur la boutique de Canard PC. Strictement réservé à la France métropolitaine pour des questions de distribution, désolé.


*C'est combien ?* "La Tête dans le Fût" est vendue par packs de six bouteilles de 33 cl, au prix de 29 euros (livraison à domicile par un prestataire spécialisé comprise).


*C'est disponible quand ?* Le temps que la fermentation et l'embouteillage s'achèvent, l’expédition ne pourra se faire qu’à partir du 20 octobre.

_Post-scriptum : c’est pas une blague ; déconnez pas, on en a vraiment brassé 1 000 litres..._

Lire la news sur le site.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah là là, mais pourquoi vous avez fait ça? J'espère que vous allez tout écoulé les amis, 1000 litres ça en fait une tournée quand même...

PS : Vous faites quand votre propre pinard?

----------


## piout

Vu la pub dans le mag'. Déjà commandé mon pack depuis vendredi !
Maintenant, il s'agirait de prévoir le verre pour la boire parce que le mug du projet kickstarter, pour boire une bonne bière, ça ne va pas le faire !

----------


## Fizdol

Allez, Bruxelles c'est à 300 bornes, soyez pas vaches, faites un joli geste*.


*genre un plié de coude en deux temps, suivi d'un enchainement technique de doigts visant à enfermer un pack de bières dans un carton puis, avec un roulé d'épaule digne d'un tir de hand, coller un bon de livraison dessus. Et là vous passez le relais à l'équipe en jaune et bleu (les sprinteurs qui s'entrainent devant les clebs en banlieue) qui prendra 12 jours pour m'envoyer les IPA en passant par Calais, Cologne, Brastislava puis Mons, mais qui finalement arrivera en plein centre de Bruxelles où je pourrais faire votre pub. Et pour vous remercier je vous un dessin. De moi. Entrain de boire la bière.

----------


## Rom1

Le prix Oo...

----------


## Nono

IPA, la fameuse appellation fourre-tout à la mode...

----------


## SSkuLL

Brasser une bière, et refuser de la vendre en Belgique ... c'est à la limite de la déclaration de guerre !  ::(:

----------


## Genchou

> Brasser une bière, et refuser de la vendre en Belgique ... c'est à la limite de la déclaration de guerre !


Oui j'allais dire, c'est vraiment décevant. J'imagine que vous avez de bonnes raisons, mais in fine ça fait bien bien iech.

----------


## Jaycie

Ah mince je voulais voir si y'avait moyen de l'envoyer en belgique mais non  ::(:  Zut  ::(:

----------


## Paco

> Le prix Oo...


Boarf, ça pèse lourd et il y a pas des masses d'économies d'échelle. Pour de la "craft beer" c'est pas si cher que ça.

----------


## Keyroh234

Loin de moi de râler mais entre la peluche, le mug, la montre, la bière etc, j'ai la désagréable impression que "Canard PC" est devenu une marque à part entière prêt à nous proposer tout ce qui est possible pour faire rentrer des sous-sous.
Ou alors le modèle économique et l'indépendance n'est pas si viable que cela.
Mais je reconnais que ça fait beaucoup en très peu de temps. Je trouve ça assez préjudiciable pour le coup.
Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.

----------


## titi3

IPA...j'espère pour vous que ça ne ressemble pas aux horreurs IPA comme la Leffe IPA et compagnie. Ceci dit chouette idée bien dingue comme d'hab avec les CoinCoins  :Cigare: 




> Brasser une bière, et refuser de la vendre en Belgique ... c'est à la limite de la déclaration de guerre !


Clair. Aux armes !!!

----------


## Rom1

> Boarf, ça pèse lourd et il y a pas des masses d'économies d'échelle. Pour de la "craft beer" c'est pas si cher que ça.


Bien content de pas boire de bière pour le coup...  ::mellow::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Brasser une bière, et refuser de la vendre en Belgique ... c'est à la limite de la déclaration de guerre !


On est vraiment désolé, mais vous imaginez pas la galère que c'est (et le prix) pour distribuer des bouteilles en verre avec de l'alcool dedans.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le prix Oo...


Le prix de 29€ inclus la livraison à domicile.
Je comprends que ça paraisse cher dans l'absolu, mais ceux qui s'intéressent à la bière artisanale savent que cela n'a rien de choquant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Loin de moi de râler mais entre la peluche, le mug, la montre, la bière etc, j'ai la désagréable impression que "Canard PC" est devenu une marque à part entière prêt à nous proposer tout ce qui est possible pour faire rentrer des sous-sous.
> Ou alors le modèle économique et l'indépendance n'est pas si viable que cela.
> Mais je reconnais que ça fait beaucoup en très peu de temps. Je trouve ça assez préjudiciable pour le coup.
> Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.


Mais euh, préjudiciable à qui ? de quelle façon ? pourquoi ?
Qu'il s'agisse de la montre ou de la bière, étant donné les marges, je vous garantie que c'est pour le fun et le service à la communauté plus que pour une question financière.

----------


## Naity

> Mais euh, préjudiciable à qui ? de quelle façon ? pourquoi ?
> Qu'il s'agisse de la montre ou de la bière, étant donné les marges, je vous garantie que c'est pour le fun et le service à la communauté plus que pour une question financière.


C'est inadmissible. Vendre des produits dérivés sans faire une marge honteuse dessus, ce n'est pas éthique monsieur!

----------


## Mepeanuts

Une bière qui accompagnera à merveille le saucisson de lapin au serpolet CPC et le fromage de canard aux figues CPC

----------


## Bah

> IPA, la fameuse appellation fourre-tout à la mode...


C'est pas vraiment que c'est fourre-tout (en gros : amertume assez élevée, grosse quantité de houblon et souvent taux d'alcool léger), c'est que c'est simplement très à la mode. A mon avis pour 3 raisons :
1° C'est facile à faire, même en artisanal
2° C'est le goût du moment (fort goût de houblon vs fort goût de malt)
3° Ca se conserve bien, même si tu pasteurises pas.

----------


## Alab

> IPA, la fameuse appellation fourre-tout à la mode...


Mouais mais bon ya plein de types de houblons alors pourquoi ne pas s'en servir pour faire des bières ?
Les craft beer c'est le moyen de s'éclater pour jouer sur les saveurs, l'IPA est un bon style pour ça. Mais une IPA avec tels types de houblons ressemblera pas à celle en utilisant d'autres, ce qui fait que forcément on a l'impression d'en voir partout mais elles sont loin d'être identiques. Ça change des bières belge, les gens veulent goûter d'autres trucs c'est tout (ce qui fait que les belges se mettent à essayer ça aussi).




> Bien content de pas boire de bière pour le coup...


Bah plutôt que de t'acheter un pack de 12 bières bof t'achètes 2 ou 3 bonnes bières pour ta soirée quoi.

Mais ça reste cher quand même je trouve (5€ la binouze, c'est plus du prix de bar que de caviste), après c'est pas non plus hyper excessif et je veux bien comprendre que pour faire la livraison c'est galère (parce que sinon 20€ les 6 ça reste honnête). Le truc c'est que quand on connaît pas le résultat ou qu'on est pas amateur que ça peut donner ça peut être rebutant de claquer 30€ là dedans.




> Mais euh, préjudiciable à qui ? de quelle façon ? pourquoi ?
> Qu'il s'agisse de la montre ou de la bière, étant donné les marges, je vous garantie que c'est pour le fun et le service à la communauté plus que pour une question financière.


Bah le truc c'est que les produits sont tous assez cher quand même (15€ le mug voila quoi...), donc à force ça donne l'impression de vouloir faire du fric même si c'est pas le cas. Et les gens se rendent peut être pas compte de la marge que vous vous faites dessus donc râlent. Ils sont peut être plus du genre à vouloir un tapis de souris à 10 balles, un tshirt à 15-20 qu'une montre à 75€.

----------


## Haraban

Des t-shirts, des peluches (qui n'ont pas vu le jour au final je crois), de la bière, des montres, des mugs... j'en oublie?
J'ai l’impression que vous essayez de me vendre votre merchandising. Je ne suis pas intéressé personnellement. Ni par ça, ni par des montres, ni par des figurines POP de la rédac ou je ne sais quel futur goodies que vous tenterez de me vendre en dehors du magazine, quand bien même vous ne faites pas de marge dessus.
Après ce n'est qu'une opinion certainement minoritaire, vu l'engouement général pour cette bière (sans doute très bonne au demeurant).

----------


## Ruvon

> Allez, Bruxelles c'est à 300 bornes, soyez pas vaches, faites un joli geste*.
> 
> 
> *genre un plié de coude en deux temps, suivi d'un enchainement technique de doigts visant à enfermer un pack de bières dans un carton puis, avec un roulé d'épaule digne d'un tir de hand, coller un bon de livraison dessus. Et là vous passez le relais à l'équipe en jaune et bleu (les sprinteurs qui s'entrainent devant les clebs en banlieue) qui prendra 12 jours pour m'envoyer les IPA en passant par Calais, Cologne, Brastislava puis Mons, mais qui finalement arrivera en plein centre de Bruxelles où je pourrais faire votre pub. Et pour vous remercier je vous un dessin. De moi. Entrain de boire la bière.


Alors ce que je te propose, c'est que je commande la bière. Et que toi, tu fasses un dessin. De moi. En train de boire la bière.  ::ninja:: 

Ou alors tu passes à la maison, avec le prix du trajet, la bière te semblera pas chère  :;): 

(ou sinon y a pas un gang de canards lillois ou de l'Avesnois  ::ninja::  qui peut organiser du trafic de bouteilles avec l'autre pays des voisins qui parlent bizarre ?)

----------


## Mepeanuts

#IPAgate ?

----------


## Vaykadji

Et quoi, y'a pas moyen de se faire livrer dans un relai colis à la frontière ? J'suis en Belgique et on me refuse de la bière ? C'est un scandale !

----------


## Mepeanuts

hum... acheter tout le stock disponible, le faire livrer à la frontière, revendre aux canards belges avec 20% de marge...  :Beer:  :Eclope:

----------


## Fizdol

:Cafe2:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Des t-shirts, des peluches (qui n'ont pas vu le jour au final je crois), de la bière, des montres, des mugs... j'en oublie?
> J'ai l’impression que vous essayez de me vendre votre merchandising. Je ne suis pas intéressé personnellement. Ni par ça, ni par des montres, ni par des figurines POP de la rédac ou je ne sais quel futur goodies que vous tenterez de me vendre en dehors du magazine, quand bien même vous ne faites pas de marge dessus.
> Après ce n'est qu'une opinion certainement minoritaire, vu l'engouement général pour cette bière (sans doute très bonne au demeurant).


Que ça n'intéresse pas, je comprends très bien. C'est le coté "préjudiciable" qui m'échappait.

----------


## Alab

> Que ça n'intéresse pas, je comprends très bien, je suis comme ça mais mes rédacteurs font des trucs débiles et je me retrouve devant le fait accompli.


Ftfy.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

Je propose un décapsuleur Kahn Lusth en goodie avec, histoire d'endiguer toute polémique stérile.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Hum... Y a pas un topic pour des commandes groupées tiens?
Je dis ça après avoir commandé mes 2 packs histoire d'économiser sur les fdp  ::|: 
En tout cas si il y a d'autres intéressés sur La Rochelle...

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Je ne suis pas intéressé personnellement..



Et ben n'achète pas?

Personne ne t'en voudra, ni nous, ni eux.

Perso ça m'interesse (c'est commandé d'ailleurs) parce que je suis un gros amateur de bières, et qu'il m'arrive de mettre 8€ dans des bières d'extrème qualitance, donc même pas peur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Brasser une bière, et refuser de la vendre en Belgique ... c'est à la limite de la déclaration de guerre !


La Belgique est tellement a la bourre sur les "brassages modernes" IPA'ish, comparé aux USA ou à la Hollande  ::trollface::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Blague à part je me serais bien laissé tenté si:
- ce n'avait pas été une IPA, j'aimais ça au début mais là je suis en pleine saturation
- la patte CPC / Couly avait été plus présente sur la bouteille (un gros lapin rose sur l'étiquette ou une devise en latin du genre du "dans 3 mois ils sont morts" de la montre Luch m'auraient fait basculer), après tout j'ai laissé traîné une bouteille "The Trooper" d'Iron Maiden plusieurs mois sur une étagère parce que je trouvais ça cool, avant de la virer quand Mötorhead, AC/DC et 15 autres groupes de hardos s'engouffrent dans la brèche et que ça devienne banal....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et ben n'achète pas?
> 
> Personne ne t'en voudra, ni nous, ni eux.
> 
> Perso ça m'interesse (c'est commandé d'ailleurs) parce que je suis un gros amateur de bières, et qu'il m'arrive de mettre 8€ dans des bières d'extrème qualitance, donc même pas peur.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Ya des bières à moins de 8 degrés en Belgique?  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

> Et ben n'achète pas?
> 
> Personne ne t'en voudra, ni nous, ni eux.


Je ne faisais que donner mon avis. Maintenant, si ça te fout en rogne je n'y peux rien.

----------


## Phenixy

Est-ce qu'on peut faire l'économie des frais de port si on passe les récupérer à la rédac, ou quelque part sur Paris? 

Comme il y aurait beaucoup de Parisiens ça serait substantiel pour pas mal de monde, ça pourrait même être l'occase de faire un mini-évènement "venez récupérer vos packs samedi à tel endroit, et on en ouvre une au passage".

----------


## Ruvon

> Est-ce qu'on peut faire l'économie des frais de port si on passe les récupérer à la rédac, ou quelque part sur Paris? 
> 
> Comme il y aurait beaucoup de Parisiens ça serait substantiel pour pas mal de monde, ça pourrait même être l'occase de faire un mini-évènement "venez récupérer vos packs samedi à tel endroit, et on en ouvre une au passage".


Pas con. J'aurai bien proposé le 24-25 mars 2017 parce que je monte ce week-end là (colloque sur Kaamelott ou la (re)lecture de l'Histoire à la Sorbonne), mais je sens que ça va encore gueuler pour des raisons du genre "gni gni gni c'est dans trop longtemps, j'ai déjà soif, y a que 1 000 litres, d'ici là y en aura plus", etc...

----------


## punishthecat

> Des t-shirts, des peluches (qui n'ont pas vu le jour au final je crois), de la bière, des montres, des mugs... j'en oublie?
> J'ai l’impression que vous essayez de me vendre votre merchandising. Je ne suis pas intéressé personnellement. Ni par ça, ni par des montres, ni par des figurines POP de la rédac ou je ne sais quel futur goodies que vous tenterez de me vendre en dehors du magazine, quand bien même vous ne faites pas de marge dessus.
> Après ce n'est qu'une opinion certainement minoritaire, vu l'engouement général pour cette bière (sans doute très bonne au demeurant).


La montre était un projet communautaire initialement qui traîne depuis plus de deux ans, si cela n'avait pas été repris je pense que l'on aurais pu rajouter une ou deux paire d'années  ::P:

----------


## keulz

> Le prix de 29€ inclus la livraison à domicile.
> Je comprends que ça paraisse cher dans l'absolu, mais ceux qui s'intéressent à la bière artisanale savent que cela n'a rien de choquant.


Ça fait quand même du 15€ le litre, alors quand on achète à des tout petits artisants qui font du 6€/l, ça fait mal, même si vous n'y pouvez rien aux frais de port. Ça reste de la bière. Et l'IPA n'étant déjà pas ma passion...  :Emo:

----------


## essaion

Ah ah, faut commander en volume les gars : 3 packs de 6 = 3,98 € / bouteille (ok, 12 €/l pour les matheux - dont 10 €/l pour la bière, le reste pour les frais de port).  :Cigare:

----------


## Mepeanuts

ouais  mais je comprends que c'est une commande par personne non?

----------


## Bah

> Perso ça m'interesse (c'est commandé d'ailleurs) parce que je suis un gros amateur de bières, et qu'il m'arrive de mettre 8€ dans des bières d'extrème qualitance, donc même pas peur.


Personnellement ce que je trouve un peu étrange c'est que j'ai l'impression que cette fois il n'y a pas de valeur ajoutée CPC dans cette offre. C'est une bière faite dans une brasserie existante, par un brasseur qui n'est pas de la rédac, dans un style déjà surreprésenté. J'arrive pas trop à capter ce que la CPC touch' amène de différent à cette bière (alors que sur la montre, tu as le dessin par exemple, qui est quand même l'essentiel d'une montre d'entrée de gamme. Dans la bière l'étiquette c'est une annexe "inutile"). 

Et si l'idée c'est de faire découvrir la brasserie parce qu'elle est chouette, je trouve dommage de le faire via une série limitée qui sera plus chère (mais pas meilleure) vu le manque d'économie d'échelle, que le reste de la production.

Après on s'en tape, parce que j'achète simplement pas et qu'on reste bons amis, mais c'est juste une question que je me pose.

----------


## von_yaourt

Moi j'achète pas parce que, soyons sérieux, la bière c'est dégueulasse, mais si vous produisez des briquettes de lait au chocolat avec un lapin Couly dessus, j'achèterai.  ::P:

----------


## Melcirion

C'est surtout une IPA...une pumpkin ale, une milk stout, un gose...ça aurait eu plus de classe

----------


## Narushima

> Que ça n'intéresse pas, je comprends très bien. C'est le coté "préjudiciable" qui m'échappait.


J'imagine que c'est surtout préjudiciable pour votre image. Un magazine spécialisé jeux vidéo qui commence à vendre des tas de trucs sans rapport, ça fait un peu bizarre et on peut se demander si vous savez bien ce que vous faites, au bout d'un moment.

J'ai émis un avis vaguement négatif, donc hésitez pas à me traiter de nazi, les fanboys.

----------


## Anonyme2016

On appelle ça du merch.

Y'a exactement la même chose dans la musique hein, avec tous les groupes qui vendent des Tshirts, sweets, strings, patchs, des vinyles limtés, etc, et dans une moindre mesure dans le jeu video avec des éditions collectors pleines de goodies (dématerialisés ou pas). C'est simplement un moyen de soutien++ pour le fan quoi.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hum... Y a pas un topic pour des commandes groupées tiens?
> Je dis ça après avoir commandé mes 2 packs histoire d'économiser sur les fdp 
> En tout cas si il y a d'autres intéressés sur La Rochelle...


Un pack par commande: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/g...e-canard-pc-13

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce qu'on peut faire l'économie des frais de port si on passe les récupérer à la rédac, ou quelque part sur Paris? 
> 
> Comme il y aurait beaucoup de Parisiens ça serait substantiel pour pas mal de monde, ça pourrait même être l'occase de faire un mini-évènement "venez récupérer vos packs samedi à tel endroit, et on en ouvre une au passage".


Non, ce n'est pas nous qui les envoyons et on ne peut pas stocker autant d'alcool sereinement à la rédaction.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ouais  mais je comprends que c'est une commande par personne non?


Oui.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'imagine que c'est surtout préjudiciable pour votre image. Un magazine spécialisé jeux vidéo qui commence à vendre des tas de trucs sans rapport, ça fait un peu bizarre et on peut se demander si vous savez bien ce que vous faites, au bout d'un moment.
> 
> J'ai émis un avis vaguement négatif, donc hésitez pas à me traiter de nazi, les fanboys.


File des clés Steam en même temps, ça passera mieux  ::ninja:: 




> Un pack par commande: https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/g...e-canard-pc-13


 ::o: 

J'avions point vu! Ben... J'envoie un ticket au support pour voir comment remplacer ma commande initiale alors.
Mais si techniquement vous aviez moyen de bloquer à un seul article par commande ça serait ptet plus simple pour que d'autres boulets ne fassent pas comme moi  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'avions point vu! Ben... J'envoie un ticket au support pour voir comment remplacer ma commande initiale alors.
> Mais si techniquement vous aviez moyen de bloquer à un seul article par commande ça serait ptet plus simple pour que d'autres boulets ne fassent pas comme moi


On a un problème dans le calcul des frais de port mais on s'en est rendu trop tard, donc la mention "1 pack" a été ajoutée après.
Les commandes passées, sont passées, ne vous en faites pas pour la vôtre.

----------


## Narushima

> File des clés Steam en même temps, ça passera mieux


Puisqu'on en parle : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10257581

----------


## Ruvon

> on ne peut pas stocker autant d'alcool sereinement à la rédaction.


Suffit pas simplement de ligoter Moquette ?  ::huh::

----------


## Guy Moquette

La chaîne qui m'empêchera de siroter les bières imprudemment abandonnées à la rédac n'est pas encore forgée, jeune béotien.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Vous êtes préjudiciables CPC !!! Bouh le vilain préjudice !! Bouh bouh ! (c'est surtout la connerie des commentaires de certains qui est préjudiciable)  ::rolleyes:: 

J'en prendre une caisse, on pourra picher entre canards en pensant à vous.  :;):

----------


## Naity

> Personnellement ce que je trouve un peu étrange c'est que j'ai l'impression que cette fois il n'y a pas de valeur ajoutée CPC dans cette offre. C'est une bière faite dans une brasserie existante, par un brasseur qui n'est pas de la rédac, dans un style déjà surreprésenté. J'arrive pas trop à capter ce que la CPC touch' amène de différent à cette bière (alors que sur la montre, tu as le dessin par exemple, qui est quand même l'essentiel d'une montre d'entrée de gamme. Dans la bière l'étiquette c'est une annexe "inutile").


Un peu la même chose ici, je suis pas super emballé.

Par contre j'aime bien les "produits dérivés cons" que vous proposez d'une manière générale. Donc si vous avez d'autres bonnes idées, hésitez pas  :;):

----------


## Haraban

> Vous êtes préjudiciables CPC !!! Bouh le vilain préjudice !! Bouh bouh ! (c'est surtout la connerie des commentaires de certains qui est préjudiciable)


C'est sur que les commentaires de ce genre, eux, ne sont pas du tout préjudiciable...

----------


## Darz

Vous savez quels houblons ont été pris, et si le 6,5% d'alcool sur l'étiquette est bien ce qu'on aura à l'arrivée  ?

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Un peu la même chose ici, je suis pas super emballé.
> 
> Par contre j'aime bien les "produits dérivés cons" que vous proposez d'une manière générale. Donc si vous avez d'autres bonnes idées, hésitez pas



Pareil ici, j'aime CPC et la bière, et je suis bon public pour les goodies idiots, mais là c'est peut être trop sérieux pour moi  ::):

----------


## essaion

> [...] la mention "1 pack" a été ajoutée après.
> Les commandes passées, sont passées, ne vous en faites pas pour la vôtre.


Uh, comme Rouxbarbe j'avais pas vu, mais je suis ptêt passé avant le rajout (ou je suis juste un gros teubé, c'est très très possible).
=> Cool que ce qui est passé, est passé  :;):

----------


## essaion

> Vous savez quels houblons ont été pris, et si le 6,5% d'alcool sur l'étiquette est bien ce qu'on aura à l'arrivée  ?


Si les canards ont "juste" fait changer l'étiquette de la Oliphant, alors j'ai envie de dire :
- "Oui" pour le degré d'alcool (source).
- "Secret défense" pour les houblons.
- "Par ici" pour les notes de dégustation.

----------


## Sim's

Maintenant que les belges de la rédac' ont eu gain de cause, j'imagine que Pipo va se mettre en grève de la soif désormais pour avoir sa propre boisson énergisante à lui.  :tired:

----------


## Bah

> Si les canards ont "juste" fait changer l'étiquette de la Oliphant, alors j'ai envie de dire :
> .


Vu qu'ils parlent de "faire brasser leur propre bière" je suppose qu'elle est unique.

----------


## Flad

> Maintenant que les belges de la rédac' ont eu gain de cause, j'imagine que Pipo va se mettre en grève de la soif désormais pour avoir sa propre boisson énergisante à lui.


Pipobull ou Redmantis ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> je suppose qu'elle est unique.


Je dirais même plus, elle est vareuse.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Ca ne va pas aider mon alcoolisme rampant, ça.

J'attends le batch de slips français avec une tête de lapin, vendus à 19,5 euros.

----------


## Giraf

Youhou ! Commandé dès que j'ai vu la page dans le dernier Canard PC. J'ai hâte de gouter ça.
Par contre on ne me fera pas croire que la rédac n'arrive pas à boire 1000l de bière, surtout en ayant des bretons dans l'équipe.

Elle n'est pas encore sur Untappd, il va falloir remédier à ça.

----------


## ldu1971

> On est vraiment désolé, mais vous imaginez pas la galère que c'est (et le prix) pour distribuer des bouteilles en verre avec de l'alcool dedans.


Quand même rageant d'être backer Gutenberg Pression sur le CPC Online et de ne pas pouvoir commander ce nouveau délire sous prétexte que c'est trop cher... Si ce n'est qu'une question de prix, je mets la différence sans hésiter ! Faites un effort, m....e quoi  ::(:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

J'ai survécu au fait de demander a un restaurateur Basque s'il y avait une tradition de cidre au Pays Basque, alors je peux bien tenter ça: ils font de la bière, en Belgique?

----------


## Cedski

Oh putain le cidre du Pays Basque, ou le truc immonde que j'ai bu cet été par erreur à San Sebastian ! vu le prix ridicule, on aurait du se méfier ! :D

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Non mais ils savent faire du bon cidre, mais c'est pas le même style que le normand, typiquement il est un peu plus âpre  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Non mais ils savent faire du bon cidre, mais c'est pas le même style que le normand, typiquement il est un peu plus âpre


Pis y'a juste pas de bulles, vaut mieux être prévenu.

Txotx!

----------


## Anonyme2016

> typiquement il est un peu plus âpre



Ou acre.

----------


## MrChicken

Vous m'apprenez qu'il y avait du cidre basquais  ::O:   Je connaissais le poulet basquaise mais alors là chapeau  :^_^:

----------


## RedGuff

Continuez les goodies !
Si cela peut agrandir ou fidéliser la communauté, et/ou assurer votre indépendance financière, c'est du bon.

----------


## Hexa

Rahh, pas de livraison en Belgique! Ce canard est un scandale!

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Des t-shirts, des peluches (qui n'ont pas vu le jour au final je crois), de la bière, des montres, des mugs... j'en oublie?
> J'ai l’impression que vous essayez de me vendre votre merchandising. Je ne suis pas intéressé personnellement. Ni par ça, ni par des montres, ni par des figurines POP de la rédac ou je ne sais quel futur goodies que vous tenterez de me vendre en dehors du magazine, quand bien même vous ne faites pas de marge dessus.
> Après ce n'est qu'une opinion certainement minoritaire, vu l'engouement général pour cette bière (sans doute très bonne au demeurant).


Canard PC fait des t-shirt depuis le début (Avec le T-Shirt Canard PC Lapin / le T-Shirt Canard PC Pipeman / Le T-shirt Canard PC Football Club) à l'époque c'était un hebdomadaire à moins de 2€.
Le projet Peluche c'était y'a 8 Ans, c'est jamais venu.
La montre, ils ont juste repris un topic Canard et l'ont publié "officiellement" sur le site.
Les Mugs, c'est à la mode, 15€ c'est pas reuch.
De la bière, c'est l'aspect de la boite, même si Moquette bois du thé, le reste bois de la bière, je trouve le geste symbolique.

Dire "Vous devenez" je refuse, non, Canard PC a toujours fait du marchandising, depuis leurs début, personne vous force à acheter ou a faire. Ils en sont pas à faire des lootbox à la con avec 3 trucs en plastique pour vous faire les fesses chaque trimestres. Ils vous propose des produits non-obligatoire. C'est tout.

(j'ai pas lu les autres messages mais ça me déprime de lire ce genre de choses du "c'était mieux avant", non, avant Canard PC faisait pareil, à plus petite échelle, car la communauté était plus petite, et leurs budget moins important pour ce genre de choses)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne faisais que donner mon avis. Maintenant, si ça te fout en rogne je n'y peux rien.


C'est surtout que tu donnes ton avis sur les 5 dernières années (je prends juste la création de ton compte en 2011, si jamais tu suis canard PC avant, autant pour moi) donc sur les cinqs dernières années. Sauf que CPC fait ça depuis longtemps...

Pire, ils ont même proposé une offre d'abonnement en offrant Soldner.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Pire, ils ont même proposé une offre d'abonnement en offrant Soldner.



 :^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

T'façon depuis le Kickstarter, Canard PC c'est trop mainstream, j'me barre!

 ::ninja::

----------


## ldu1971

Bon, pas vraiment eu le choix en tant que belge, donc commande passée avec livraison demandée en France chez un pote qui habite à la frontière. Plus qu'à espérer que vous n'allez pas annuler mes 2 commandes (bin oui, 12 bouteilles car belge, donc gros buveur et gros amateur de bières) sous prétexte que le client est belge...

----------


## Mepeanuts

Une réflexion en passant, c'est limite HS mais bon.

Dans les glorieuses 90s, il y avait à la fin des magazines que je lisais (principalement GEN4 et PC FUN, j'ai pas beaucoup acheté Joystick ou plutôt "Manette" comme le Teignard l'appelait à l'époque de la Grande Guerre) des pubs pour des disquettes ou CD Rom pour adultes, avec des photos assez explicites (et des noms en allemand qui ne l'étaient pas moins). 

Régulièrement il y avait une levée de boucliers de Pères-La Morale et de mères outrées que leurs enfants (adolescents) puissent tomber sur ce genre de contenu dans une publication destinée à la jeunesse (c'est vrai qu'avant Internet, les jeunes n'avaient pas grand chose à se mettre "sous la main" à part les pages lingerie de La Redoute mais bon c'est une autre histoire...). On le savait parce que ces courriers étaient souvent publiés dans la partie courrier des lecteur de ces magazines.

Bref,ces pubs ont progressivement disparu fin 90/ début 2000, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit à cause de la pression des familles, j'aurais tendance à penser que ça résulte plutôt de choix éditoriaux mais j'en sais trop rien. 

Toujours est-il qu'en 2003 CPC arrive, bon, pas avec de nouvelles pubs de fion mais avec un ton résolument plus mûr (si on met de côté les blagues et jeux de mots potaches, le fameux "le retour des tétons flingueurs"  pour Tomb Raider dès le début donnait le ton), et qu'aujourd'hui, CPC vend de la bière. De la bière !!!

Je ne pense pas que les Assos des Famille de France vous soient tombées sur le râble et je me demande si ce n'est pas une nouvelle preuve que le jeu vidéo a (un peu) mûri avec ses joueurs et que ses magazines spécialisés ne sont peut-être plus considérés comme des publications pour la jeunesse (ce qui serait logique vu la moyenne d'âge apparente des fréquentations du forum).  

Voilà, j'ai enfoncé quelques portes ouvertes mais ça m'amuse quand même quand je remets cette histoire de binouzes en rétrospective avec l'état de la presse vidéoludique de ma jeunesse.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bref,ces pubs ont progressivement disparu fin 90/ début 2000, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit à cause de la pression des familles, j'aurais tendance à penser que ça résulte plutôt de choix éditoriaux mais j'en sais trop rien.


T'as pensé à l'arrivée d'internet?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mepeanuts

C'était donc ça !
Mais ça n'a pas arrêté les pubs pour les jeux ou sites internet pour autant  ::):

----------


## Giraf

> Le temps que la fermentation et l’embouteillage s’achèvent, l’expédition ne pourra se faire qu’à partir du 20 octobre.


C'est normal d'avoir reçu un mail de commande expédiée le lendemain de la commande malgré la date indiquée ? 
Cela dit je n'ai rien reçu, je suppose que le mail d'expédition est une erreur.

----------


## Doric

> L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, à consommer avec la modération.


Ben voyons.  :tired:

----------


## Paco

> Moquette bois du thé


Moquette bois du thé ... HEHEHEHEHE. 
Il bois pas que du thé l'animal.  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> T'as pensé à l'arrivée d'internet?


Internet ? Dans 3 mois c'est mort.

----------


## Kaelis

Elle est bonne ou c'est de la pisse votre bière?

----------


## h0verfly

Commandée, et sera partagée avec un autre canard en Belgique puisqu'il n'y aura pas accès  ::P: 
On vous en donnera des nouvelles.

----------


## Dolordo

Vous avez tout bu déjà?

----------


## ldu1971

fermentation et embouteillage, ça a donné quoi ? Pas de nouvelles et nous sommes le 24/10. Et j'ai soif, tellement soif...

----------


## Giraf

Rien reçu non plus, et j'ai soif aussi.

----------


## Sylla

Ils avaient dit expédition à partir du 20 si je ne m'abuse. Le temps de préparer tout ça, ça peut prendre qqes jours, mais ça serait bien de nous dire à peu près quand les envois commencent.

Non parce que moi, j'ai invité des gens à venir se mettre la tête dans le fût chez moi, donc si y a rien je vais passer pour un margoulin... ::happy2::

----------


## Flad

C'est bouclage en ce moment, ils ont pas le temps de communiquer.
Y a que Kahn qui traine encore sur le forum avec son ban hammer.
Et pis pour une bouteille emballée, ils en boivent 2 chacun donc bon....

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pollynette

Pas de panique !!! Les bières sont encore chez le transporteur, ça ne devrait plus tarder  ::P:

----------


## Sylla

Si on jouait à GTA à "qui veut braquer un camion de bière" ? ::siffle::

----------


## h0verfly

> Pas de panique !!! Les bières sont encore chez le transporteur, ça ne devrait plus tarder


 :;):

----------


## the_protanogist

Bonsoir, j'ai oublié de signaler mon changement d'adresse, il est encore temps de corriger ?

----------


## Izual

> Bonsoir, j'ai oublié de signaler mon changement d'adresse, il est encore temps de corriger ?


Hélas, la plupart des bières sont déjà en train d'être livrées par le transporteur. D'ailleurs, certaines sont déjà arrivées si j'en crois les canards sur Twitter. Donc oui, c'est beaucoup trop tard, désolé.

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai reçu un mail de GLS m'avisant d'un dépôt enbpoint relai.

Ça doit être ça  ::): 

EDIT : bien reçues!

----------


## the_protanogist

> Hélas, la plupart des bières sont déjà en train d'être livrées par le transporteur. D'ailleurs, certaines sont déjà arrivées si j'en crois les canards sur Twitter. Donc oui, c'est beaucoup trop tard, désolé.


Je m'en doutais, cependant tout est bien qui finit bien, elles sont bien arrivées.

----------


## L'Oranger

Elles sont arrivées, elles sont au frais, pas encore vidées.
Les plus avides nous font un petit retour ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Puck

Apparemment je ne vais pas pouvoir goûter la bière Canard PC, à cause d'un livreur incompétent.

Comment je sais qu'il est incompétent ? J'ai mis comme adresse de livraison le point du bourg sur lequel envoient tous les GPS quand on nous cherche, et j'y suis toute la journée : c'est à moi qui les livreurs viennent demander les adresses des gens... ben il est jamais passé. Et n'a pas essayé de telephoner. Et pas moyen de reprogrammer une livraison à une autre date, donc je vais attendre lundi pour les appeler et leur dire d'aller se faire empapaouter. Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu droit à une telle connerie par un service de livraison.
 ::'(: 

Edit : Tiens, le nom GLS me dit quelque chose... je crois que je leur dois déjà de la charcuterie périmée et du chocolat fondu. Branquignoles.

Edit bis : En déséspoire de cause, j'essaye l'option "livraison à une nouvelle adresse" en mettant tous les détails possibles pour que le pire crétin puisse trouver... "Livraison pour le code postal impossible" ! 'culés

----------


## Giraf

A ouais ... GLS.
Moi ils ont laissé le colis dans l'entrée du bâtiment, visible depuis la rue et il est simple de rentrer.
Je m'étonne encore de l'avoir eu. 

Je vais partager ça avec 3 autres canards.
Elle est pas mal, très agrume et bien houblonnée.  :;): 
J'en ai profité pour l'ajoutée sur Untappd  https://untappd.com/b/brasserie-de-l...le-fut/1797828

----------


## Balin

> J'en ai profité pour l'ajoutée sur Untappd  https://untappd.com/b/brasserie-de-l...le-fut/1797828


Niquel. Merci  :;):

----------


## Ghargan

Moi ça va , livrée en main propre, tout parfait.

La bière est effectivement pas mal du tout, bonne IPA classique (agrumes/houblon plein mais pas trop). Manque éventuellement un petit côté wtf/original, mais ça se boit avec plaisir.

----------


## ldu1971

Pas encore la moindre info concernant l'envoi. Dois-je m'inquiéter ?

----------


## fenrhir

> Pas encore la moindre info concernant l'envoi. Dois-je m'inquiéter ?


Perso j'ai pas eu d'info, j'ai juste eu le bol de croiser le livreur en rentrant de chez moi  ::P: 
Bon, ça fait pas une semaine et j'ai déjà 4 bières en moins  :Emo:

----------


## Sylla

Quand on est pas là, le livreur laisse le colis à la poste? Ou c'est comme certains relou où il faut aller le chercher soi-même à la fin?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Quand on est pas là, le livreur laisse le colis à la poste? Ou c'est comme certains relou où il faut aller le chercher soi-même à la fin?


Il laisse des bouteilles vides et une flaque de pipi. Fallait être chez toi.

----------


## misterinpact

J'ai reçu la cuvée. Je ne suis pas fan des IPA mais la j'ai apprécié et mes amis également !  Si vous en refaite je serais au rendez vous. Et encore mieux vous trouvez un bar pour la mettre en pression ;D.

----------


## Flappie

> J'ai reçu la cuvée. Je ne suis pas fan des IPA mais la j'ai apprécié et mes amis également !  Si vous en refaite je serais au rendez vous. Et encore mieux vous trouvez un bar pour la mettre en pression ;D.


Tout pareil : mon épouse et moi la trouvons excellente (la bière). Félicitations à l'équipe ! Je vais certainement en recommander sous peu.  (y'en a plus !!) Ce serait chouette si vous passiez un contrat avec la brasserie pour que votre bière dure pour toujours !! ... enfin, tant qu'il y a de la demande !

Petite question : suis-je le seul à lui trouver une légère senteur de mangue ?

EDIT: bon, je viens de voir que tout est déjà parti...  :Emo:  Une autre ! Une autre ! Une autre !!!

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Quand on est pas là, le livreur laisse le colis à la poste? Ou c'est comme certains relou où il faut aller le chercher soi-même à la fin?


Nan, ce connard laisse ton carton devant chez toi pendant tes congés, tu rentres une semaine plus tard avec la joie de le découvrir et de te rendre compte qu'il a traîné pendant des jours sous une alternance soleil/pluie.  :<_<: 

Clairement, le transporteur est un connard, qu'on se le dise.

J'espère que le goût aura pas été trop altéré, en tout cas y a du dépôt dans les bouteilles  ::P:

----------


## Flappie

> Nan, ce connard laisse ton carton devant chez toi pendant tes congés, tu rentres une semaine plus tard avec la joie de le découvrir et de te rendre compte qu'il a traîné pendant des jours sous une alternance soleil/pluie.


 ::o: 
Moi qui me plaignais parce qu'il m'a fait descendre en bas de mon immeuble d'un ton pas très aimable...

----------


## Sylla

> Clairement, le transporteur est un connard, qu'on se le dise.


Comme la plupart des autres hein. Y en a pas beaucoup qui font bien leur boulot. Mais comme Madame travaillait pas, c'est bon: pas de flaque de pipi !

Sinon, j'ai reçu hier, goûté et c'est bien bon! On en viendrait presque à espérer qu'il leur vienne l'idée de faire brasser une bière de Noel. Mais avec possibilité d'aller la chercher soi-même pour éviter les désagréments cités plus haut. Par contre, ça marche que pour les parisiens, tant pis pour les ploucs  ::siffle::

----------


## Bah

Début novembre, c'est un peu limite pour lancer une bière de Noël.

----------


## atalargo

Hello.
Donc si toujours rien reçu, pas de colis, pas de mail non plus (je sais pas si il doit y en avoir un) pas d'info de suivi nul part même dans le shop. Normal ou je commence à paniquer?

----------


## Flappie

Bonjour atalargo, il n'y a ni info de suivi, ni envoi de mail, ni SMS, ni coup de fil. Le livreur se pointe sans prévenir. L'espoir t'est encore permis.

----------


## Ammoodytes

De mon côté le livreur a déposé le colis en point relais après un premier essai de livraison à domicile. Pratique, j'ai pu aller chercher mon (gros) carton en sortant du boulot. Très bonne bière, et là je bois la dernière  ::cry:: .

----------


## ldu1971

Colis finalement bien arrivé chez mon pote français. Ni sms, ni mail, ni suivi, rien. Journalisme total, certes, mais pas top pour l'expédition des commandes. Mais c'est pour cet amateurisme que je les aime aussi...

----------


## Sylla

En même temps, organiser ce genre de livraison avec le suivi tout ça, c'est pas si simple quand c'est pas ton métier. Ils auront appris pour la prochaine fois.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej!
De mon côté colis reçu mais je me suis fait engueulé par le livreur parce que je n'avais pas renseigné mon numéro de téléphone. Je n'ai pas pu lui dire que je n'ai pas pu renseigner cette info au moment de la commande tellement il ralait et partait de chez moi en même temps ;p

----------


## Koma

Putain vous avez fait des IPA en plus. Et j'ai loupé ça.  :Emo: 

Du coup des retours ? A part la mangue et "d'habitude j'aime pas les IPA mais là j'aime bien", c'est quoi du coup la saveur de cette binouze ?

----------


## fenrhir

Elle se caractérise par une saveur houblonnée et des arômes d'agrumes. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Putain vous avez fait des IPA en plus. Et j'ai loupé ça. 
> 
> Du coup des retours ? A part la mangue et "d'habitude j'aime pas les IPA mais là j'aime bien", c'est quoi du coup la saveur de cette binouze ?


Agrume, amertume ensuite, ça se sirote par petites goulées pour ne pas saturer les papilles, j'attends le verdict de l'amicale rochelaise ce week end pour faire un meilleur retour  :;):

----------


## Puck

Elle est enfin arrivée, par la grace d'une sou-traitante qui me connaissait, sans quoi je pense que j'aurai pu me brosser.
Y'a plus qu'à trouver une occasion de les boire. Ca tombe bien, j'ai une crémaillère à pendre.

----------


## uruvela

Perso je n'ai tjrs aucune info sur l'envoi (ou non), le passage (ou non)  ::'(:

----------


## Flappie

L'info, c'est normal : il n'y en a pas. C'est le passage qu'il faut surveiller.

----------


## atalargo

C'est enfin arrivé\o/ \o/ Bon le carton était juste posé sur le dessus des boites aux lettres de l'immeuble, comme ça....
Mais bon en bon état.

----------


## Totoche

Juste pour dire, les gens de mon dépôt GLS (Devecey) font très bien leur boulot: petit mot dans la boite au lettre, reprise de rdv sur Internet, possibilité d'aller chercher le coli au dépôt à des horaires plutôt larges... Et la seule fois ou ils m'ont cassé une canette (une livraison de Brewdog, rien à vois avec les CPC), le problème a été promptement signalé par leurs soins au vendeur qui a fait le nécessaire en lien avec eux.
Sinon, je trouve la bière sympathique, mais peut être un peu classique, effectivement. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais la plupart des IPAs ont le même goût, ces temps-ci, et je peine à en trouver avec des arômes un peu différents. Un petit gout résineux par exemple, comme la Canonball de Magic Rock ou les anciens brassins de I Beat You de Mikeller (elle a bien changé de gout, celle là, hélas), j'aurais adoré, par exemple.

----------


## Giraf

Mon petit doigt m'a dit qu'il y allait avoir une nouvelle bière CPC, quelqu'un a des news sur le sujet ?

----------

